# Cervix opening after D&C



## kcw81

Hi, I was just wondering if anyone noticed that their cervix doesn't close all the way after they have a D&C. I had one back in September and I can't quite tell but I feel like now when I check my cervical position and opening, the cervix is never quite closed. Anyone heard of this?


----------



## Omi

How often are you checking? The reason im asking is that the cervix can change several times during the day even. If you're really worried id check with the doctor, hun. Its better to haver peace of mind than worrying about this. There are some studies that suggest the possibility of a weakened cervix with repeated d&c's (and abortions, as essentially the same procedure of opening the cervix is used) however, this data has not been thoroughly verified and many women go on to have healthy pregnancies and deliveries after several d&c's (4 etc.). I myself had 2 d&c's in a year and have not noticed anything different compared to times i checked in the past.

To answer your question directly, no i haven't heard about this but short of actually looking at your cervix directly (i.e. a scan wont do) there really isn't any other way of telling.

I hope this is just the way it feels to you and nothing else. Sorry for no better answer, chicken. And good luck!


----------



## Vickieh1981

It is possible that it won't fully close again. Once you have had a baby your cervix never closes as tightly as it was before and I guess that's possible for a D&C too.

I have so many questions like this to ask my consultant lol


----------



## kcw81

Thank you very much - the both of you! I was afraid no one would reply. I do check my cervix all the time (more than once a day, which I know is too much!). I can't remember how closed it would get during my infertile time before I had the D&C so maybe its normal. its so hard to tell when you are just touching your ownself and you can't actually see it. The reason I Ask is because I was just past ovulation this cycle so I thought for sure the cervix should feel all closed up for business but I feel that it just isn't closing all the way. I will keep an eye and wait to see what happens in the next couple weeks during my 2WW.


----------



## sophster

Hi

I think it would probably be similar to if you've given birth. Some women when they've had kids their cervix seems to be open all the time; even in pregnancy but the cervix is like a funnel and often when it seems open at the bottom (i.e. the surface you can feel internally) it is properly and tightly closed at the top. I found after having my children; particularly the last one because it was a very fast labour and he was very large; that mine didn't close properly at all at any point. Strangely though since I had the miscarriage it has started closing fully and being slightly open again at the times when it is supposed to...

Soph


----------

